# Interesting FT article: Epidemiology tells you not to write bitcoin off



## Brendan Burgess (14 Apr 2018)

https://www.ft.com/content/d22f2350...S96vVOmd6R4CYPz0kTnTgYm7thtbri&sharetype=gift

In a recent stab at valuing cryptocurrencies, Barclays analysts drew on epidemiology to explain the bubble-like price behaviour.

In this analogy, the cryptocurrency disease spreads effectively when a rush of new buyers catches the fever and enter the market, pushing up the price of the asset. This creates more infections as the susceptible population, fearing that they are missing out on the next Amazon, also starts buying bitcoin. Determined bitcoin holders, known among cryptocurrency afficionados as “hodlers”, expect prices to continue rising and do not sell.



Plus, the susceptible population is still huge. Like the MRSA superbug or tuberculosis in Russian prisons, it would be hard to bet against bitcoin continuing to show considerable microbial resistance.


----------



## MrEarl (15 Apr 2018)

Hello Mr. Burgess,

That article cannot be read without subscribing to the FT.

Any chance you might please do a "copy and paste" so we can all read it ?

Many thanks,


----------



## TheBigShort (15 Apr 2018)

MrEarl said:


> Hello Mr. Burgess,
> 
> That article cannot be read without subscribing to the FT.
> 
> ...



That would decentralise the power that paid subscribers have in dangling such premium knowledge that the rest of us know is generally without real value.


----------



## MrEarl (15 Apr 2018)

TheBigShort said:


> That would decentralise the power that paid subscribers have in dangling such premium knowledge that the rest of us know is generally without real value.





I must admit, I'm more than a little curious to know what might have recently inspired the rush of new buyers to enter the market, given how much prices have increased in recent days....


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Apr 2018)

MrEarl said:


> Any chance you might please do a "copy and paste" so we can all read it ?



Hi Mr Earl

Unfortunately, it is copyright.  We don't allow posting entire articles, just quotes and summaries.

Brendan


----------

